# Wall Designs



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

One section of my haunt is going to be a glow in the dark hallway and I have the flourcent black lights and all set up but now time to set up the walls.

I bought the walls and have them all measured out but I have no idea what to put on them to make them look awesome and all.

I have glow in the dark paint and Orange, Green and Blue spray paint. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. (I'm a bad artist so nothing too extravagant)


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I am useing beef netting webs to line one room with. The black light makes it glow when soaked in rite whitener. Looks great so far I am still working on it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I made a black light hall one time that had skulls and bones painted with UV paint on a black wall. I used paper mache to make copies of some bucky skulls and bones I had, but you could probably us Blucky bones. Just cut them so you can glue them to the wall and they look like they are imbedded.


----------

